# Unterschied ArrayList und LinkedList



## bigair (10. Sep 2009)

Hallo, kann mir jemand den grundsätzlichen Unterschied zwischen ArrayList und LinkedList sagen und für welche Fälle man eine ArrayList oder eine LinkedList besser geeignet ist.
Vielen dank..................


----------



## bygones (10. Sep 2009)

ArrayList ist ein Array
LinkedList ist eine Verkette Liste

ArrayList hat man schnellen zugriff auf einzelne Elemente (wg indexbasiert) - nachteilig bei vielem loeschen / hinzufuegen von elementen

LinkedList ist schlecht bei indexbasierten zugriff, performanter aber bei vielem loeschen / hinzufuegen.

LL kommt vor allem bei Queue implementierungen zu tragen... 

ansonsten kann man meist AL nehmen


----------



## Atze (10. Sep 2009)

bygones hat gesagt.:


> LinkedList ist eine Verkette Liste


doppelt verkettet, wenn ich bitten darf, junge frau


----------



## SlaterB (10. Sep 2009)

LinkedList ist auch bisschen schneller bei Iterator-Durchlauf


----------



## bygones (10. Sep 2009)

Atze hat gesagt.:


> doppelt verkettet, wenn ich bitten darf, junge frau


junge frau ? sie schmeicheln mir mein herr


----------



## Atze (10. Sep 2009)

*knicks*
bin halt n gentleman! kuscheln wolltest du ja nich


----------

